

Should middle-class Americans invest in startups? - elaineo
http://priceonomics.com/who-should-invest-in-startups/

======
elaineo
"When [Title III of the JOBS Act is] approved by the Securities and Exchange
Commission (expected in 2014), it will allow anyone to invest. Startups will
be able to crowdfund their ventures like an art project on Kickstarter - $5 at
a time - if they feel inclined."

